# Airtel Increased Broadband Price



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Just got a SMS from Airtel .. 



> Namaste! Due to regulatory changes and increased input costs, monthly rental for your airtel broadband ID ***** has been marginally revised from Rs. 1699 to Rs. 1800 w.e.f 11-Aug-12, Details? visit www.airtel.in/dsl-faq



I will start looking at alternatives now..


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

^^F**k airtel, you are in bangalore right? Why not go for ACT(or was it Beam telecom)?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ thinking about going for ACT.. will call them up this weekend..


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 9, 2012)

lol i thouht Airtel increased broadband speed..


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 9, 2012)

I got the same message... Called ACT and they said it is not available in my area...


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Go for local cable broadband, I am thinking of moving to alliance.

I found this, fu*k congress, they are gonna shove up stone age up our behinds, pathetic idiots, expect a hike from every player within a few more months, and by next april:
*imgur.com/6T451.png
*imgur.com/8Us4J.png


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Go for local cable broadband, I am thinking of moving to alliance.


I want high reliability and low ping (blame BF3 ) , I don't think local cable will be able to deliver that.. the only thing I like about Airtel is the quality of service (speed and uptime)


----------



## pramudit (Aug 9, 2012)

just a start... congress trying to get all money from telecom companies (spectrum allocation) will bring back expensive phone call and mobile services...


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ As I said, congress will drive this country to the ground, I'm ok for a price hike if speed also hikes, but this is pathetic.

*Airtel: Old -> New*
Rs. 899 -> Rs. 950
Rs. 1399 -> Rs. 1500
Rs. 1699 -> Rs. 1800
Rs. 1999 -> Rs. 2150
Rs. 2099 -> Rs. 2250
Rs. 2399 -> Rs. 2550

Plus:

+ Service Tax @12% 
+ Edu cess @2% on S.Tax 
+ Sec & Higher Edu Cess @1% on S.Tax)



But then again: 
*i.imgur.com/G8uhK.png

Way to pass your burdens on us, airtel


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

they want to push the amount they have been fined to the subscribers.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 9, 2012)

Why not try You Broadband? I switched to it in this March and except for the first month, have faced no problems with the service.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Why not try You Broadband? I switched to it in this March and except for the first month, have faced no problems with the service.



Not impressed with the You broadband plans.. ACT has a good plan 10Mbps till 75GB (2Mbps later) @Rs.1299 - this is quite cheap compared to my current Airtel plan.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I want high reliability and low ping (blame BF3 ) , I don't think local cable will be able to deliver that.. the only thing I like about Airtel is the quality of service (speed and uptime)



Due to this fact I am too in a big dilemma in choosing my upcoming BB. One hand is mighty Airtel, other hand, Reliance with its astounding plan os 12mbps (1mbps UL after 25GB) @ 999/-. But service of reliance sucks.


----------



## iChaitanya (Aug 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Reliance with its astounding plan os 12mbps (1mbps UL after 25GB) @ 999/-. But service of reliance sucks.


I think you should give it a try. RCOM service differs from neighborhood to neighborhood. While it's great in some (like mine), it's terrible in others. Purely depends on luck!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sadly i only have BSNLin my district .what i will gone do if bsnl will increase its price?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2012)

Airtel is a company run by F*****KERS


----------

